# Humility



## Michael (May 5, 2006)

*Phillipians 2:1* Therefore if there is any consolation in Christ, if any comfort of love, if any fellowship of the Spirit, if any affection and mercy, *2* fulfill my joy by being like-minded, having the same love, being of one accord, of one mind. *3* Let nothing be done through selfish ambition or conceit, but in lowliness of mind let each esteem others better than himself.


----------



## Swampguy (May 5, 2006)

What a convicting scripture. But being as humble as I am  
This is one we can all pray about for ourselves and each other.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 5, 2006)




----------

